# Bank account opening



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

I've read the posts on this for 2014, need an update, as we are going over soon and will be getting our NIF.

We also hope to open our bank account subject to there being a Millennium bank in Manta Rota, Algarve or Tavira.

We want to keep our UK account, and have our pension paid into it, then transfer money when needed to our PT account. 

1. Can we get free transfers on a Current account, or does anyone use those Currency Exchange people?

2. Can we get Visa Debit cards with a Current account? Also credit card?

3. What is required to open an account?

So far, I've read you need your Fiscal no., ID - but what?
Proof of address - is that our UK address and then change it when moved?
Proof of income - we are retiring early, so no payslips or pension details apply.
So do we have to declare how much we have ?
Parents names - odd, but I have read the reasons why.

Such a lot to do, appreciate your help!


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

I have had an account for a number of years with BPI but they have now given up on free transfers from my UK account 
I have recently used Transferwise and the service is 1st class you don't need to have an account with them and they transfer any money very quickly 

Paul


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Duchess said:


> I've read the posts on this for 2014, need an update, as we are going over soon and will be getting our NIF.
> 
> We also hope to open our bank account subject to there being a Millennium bank in Manta Rota, Algarve or Tavira.
> 
> ...




Why make life difficult...assuming you speak English..... From personal experience ........The PT banks have offices in London where they speak English and serve the most excellent coffee, they will open an account for you at your chosen location, just make an appointment and go along in person taking what they tell you to. These are offices NOT banks so there are no MultiBank ATMs. The cards, PIN etc will arrive via the British post at your chosen address. You can also then ask the specific bank any complicated questions about their service rather then rely on third hand quips.
Maybe try

Millennium B C P
Banking and Finance
Address: Ormond House, 63 Queen Victoria Street, London EC4N 4UA
Phone:020 7489 4800


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

SantanderTotta also offe the same facility....a UK bank code followed by Portuguese bank account number pay to London transferred within 24hours at no cost and at the banking rate of the day 

50 Mark Lane, London EC3R 7QR
020 7929 2225


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Why make life difficult...assuming you speak English..... From personal experience ........The PT banks have offices in London where they speak English and serve the most excellent coffee, they will open an account for you at your chosen location, just make an appointment and go along in person taking what they tell you to. These are offices NOT banks so there are no MultiBank ATMs. The cards, PIN etc will arrive via the British post at your chosen address. You can also then ask the specific bank any complicated questions about their service rather then rely on third hand quips.
> Maybe try
> 
> Millennium B C P
> ...


Good in theory Bodgie if you live 'down south', but not practical for us.  I must be speaking English, otherwise you wouldn't have understood my post!
I'll have whatever it is you're drinking!!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

The choice is entirely yours but opening a Portuguese bank account where I could understand what was happening and could ask direct questions was important as it related to a house purchase. I also took a cheap trip to Dublin for the morning and opened a couple of Euro accounts with a couple of Irish banks at the airport based on my UK address then it was possible to communicate directly with the Bank holding my euros from Portugal in English so when doing a big exchange it was easy to control and understand everything.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Duchess said:


> I've read the posts on this for 2014, need an update, as we are going over soon and will be getting our NIF.
> 
> We also hope to open our bank account subject to there being a Millennium bank in Manta Rota, Algarve or Tavira.
> 
> ...


See my answers in red above but you should also know a couple of facts about Millennium. They will charge for your credit and debit cards unless you keep a healthy balance in your account. They will also charge for many services that we take for granted in the UK and last week announced that they will start to charge even for transfers between Millennium accounts.

The second fact is that Millennium have a subsidiary called Activo who are an Internet bank but with some branches across the country. Unfortunately for you and anybody else on the Algarve, there are no branches south of Lisbon. Crazy but true.

The benefits of opening an account with Activo are that they do not make any charges for normal use of your account provided that you remain in credit. So, your debit and credit card are free. Paying in or drawing out and making transfers between other PT accounts are free. You will still be able to make free transfers between your UK bank and Activo but will pay for transfers back the other way.

The fact that there are no branches south of Lisbon should not pose a problem as this is an Internet operated account. You will still have access to all ATMs and, in an emergency, can obtain help and advice in any Millennium branch or over the phone.

Opening the account can be conducted via email but you will have to go into your local Millennium branch to sign some documents. If you want any other information or would like me to help you open an account with Activo just drop me a PM and I'll get in touch.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I was advised to have my UK pension paid directly into my Portuguese account.

Said to be cost effective as HMG transfers pension money in bulk.

Just received the first payment.

When the GBP / Euro has settled down, I'll check the exchange rate.

If I had had the pension paid into my UK account, Barclays would charge GBP 45 per transfer to Portugal .... 


I'm with BBVA, by the way, and have had nothing but good support from them; I'm still in Dubai, and they actually PHONED me the other day to help with a transfer problem.

Really nice service, I can hardly believe it.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bank charges vary from bank to bank and for what it's worth, Lloyds transfer to Millennium free of charge. 

Also, for what it's worth, whilst all banks are unethical, Barclays are probably the most unethical of all. If you Google Barclays & Robert Mugabe, you'll find that for decades, not years but decades, Barclays have been donation something in the region of USD100M each and every year to the illegal, murderous and genocidal regime of Robert Mugabe for no apparent reason or return. 

The subject has been raised in the House of Commons by Norman Lamb MP on several occasions.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Bank charges vary from bank to bank and for what it's worth, Lloyds transfer to Millennium free of charge.
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, whilst all banks are unethical, Barclays are probably the most unethical of all. If you Google Barclays & Robert Mugabe, you'll find that for decades, not years but decades, Barclays have been donation something in the region of USD100M each and every year to the illegal, murderous and genocidal regime of Robert Mugabe for no apparent reason or return.
> 
> The subject has been raised in the House of Commons by Norman Lamb MP on several occasions.


Really, where do you stop with this sort of thing?

Anything can be found on Google .... dig deep enough and you will find bad everywhere.

Are all banks unethical? Possibly, probably, maybe, --- not very substantial evidence, is it?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

IMO, ALL banks are unethical and ALL as crooked as a nine bob note but there is plenty of proof that Barclays are generally worse than most others and plenty of proof that they've been very deeply involved with Mugabe for many years (Hell, if an MP asks questions about it in the HoC, it has to be considerably more than rumour alone)......... and if one knows anything about the Mugabe regime, they'd know hoe truly appalling it is. 

That said, I'm not dictating who anyone should bank with........ I'm just pointing out that Barclays are an absolute bloody disgrace and utterly without ethics.


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

American banks are worse.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Duchess said:


> I've read the posts on this for 2014, need an update, as we are going over soon and will be getting our NIF.
> 
> We also hope to open our bank account subject to there being a Millennium bank in Manta Rota, Algarve or Tavira.
> 
> ...


Back to my original question, can anyone answer my points as that is the whole reason for me numbering them, to make it easy to respond to?
I know it's a bit specific, but I'm sure that someone will kindly answer my questions.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Back to my original question, can anyone answer my points as that is the whole reason for me numbering them, to make it easy to respond to?
> I know it's a bit specific, but I'm sure that someone will kindly answer my questions.



Hi Duchess. Did you miss my reply on 5th May? I believe that I covered all your points.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Success go back to page 1. All of your questions have been answered in details. LOOK FOR THE POST WITH THE REPLIES IN RED


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Johnboy,

Ooops! Sorry about that I must have had a senior moment! Thank you very much for the reply - most helpful.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Hi Johnboy,
> 
> Ooops! Sorry about that I must have had a senior moment! Thank you very much for the reply - most helpful.


You're welcome. Let me know if there is anything else that you need clarification on.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

jorge123 said:


> American banks are worse.


Can you tell me why American banks are worse ? I do not have a problem with my Bank of America.. That's the name of Bank, lol. For 7 years so far.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I doubt there's a single open, honest and ethical bank anywhere in the world......... they're all busstards and it's only the degree of busstardy that differs!


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can you tell me why American banks are worse ? I do not have a problem with my Bank of America.. That's the name of Bank, lol. For 7 years so far.




LOL Then you must be incredibility lucky or incredibility rich if you love BOA so much.
Just the voice of experience LOL


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

jorge123 said:


> LOL Then you must be incredibility lucky or incredibility rich if you love BOA so much.
> Just the voice of experience LOL


Ahh, the voice of experience, huh ? Not my favorite but it is easy for me since I moved to Florida and changed my address at the same bank instead of find a new bank.


----------

